# Compiling Kernel with link time optimization



## ervd (May 30, 2015)

Has anyone compiled the kernel with link time optimization? I am trying to compute the whole kernel call graph and want to compile it enabling the link time optimization but I hav not been able to build the Gold Linker.
Does anyone know what steps to follow to do so.
I looked through the link https://wiki.freebsd.org/BuildingFreeBSDWithClang but the link seems to be outdated and not useful.


----------

